# E425 fitting seat belt to rear seat



## 128057 (Sep 19, 2009)

We are very interested in buying an E425 but are put off by the fact that, although it is a 4/5 berth van there are no seat belts in the rear L-shaped lounge area.

Has anyone experience of having a seat belt fitted here (we only need one) and where did you position it? I don't think it could be fitted safely on the forward facing seat because of the window behind and think the only possible place is just next to the wardrobe so that the person would be facing sideways.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

sideways 3 pointed belts as per car are illegal in m,homes even if you fitted one doubt would be legal as no way to test, its rediculous whats point of sleeping 5 when only 2 can wear a belt


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Peter, and welcome. I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure (in fact certain, come to think of it, that fitting a seat-belt to a sideways facing seat is an sbsolute no-no. Probably illegal, but certainly very dangerous as our bodies aren't designed to take forces that way.

I doubt very much whether you'd be able to fit one on the seat immediatley in front of the window either.

Sorry for such a negative answer, and maybe someone with more specialised information may come along with a brainwave, but I think you'll either have to give up the idea of carrying belted passengers in the back or look for a different layout.

Hope the search ends with a motorhome that rings all the bells for you, anyway.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you need more than 2 belted seats you are going to have to buy one that has them fitted from new. There are all sorts of regs etc concerned with seatbelt mountings, strength etc.


----------

